# spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste



## Mett (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin diesen Sommer wieder an der Spanischen Mittelmeerküste und habe mir vorgenommen es mal mit Kunstködern zu versuchen.
Leider habe ich sehr wenig Ahnung davon und bin mir sehr unsicher was die Köder betrifft.

Ich habe gelesen das die "normalen" Wobbler für die Küste nicht geeignet sind und es spezielle Küstenwobbler gibt.
Außerdem bin ich mir auch etwas unsicher was die Einsatztiefe betrifft - Oberfläche, mitte oder tieflaufend ?

Ich habe von einem Bekannten zwei Seaspin (Pro Q 145 WTD und Pro Q 120 WTD) bekommen aber die wirken mir etwas zu groß.

Was soll ich da als Startkit einkaufen ? (bzw. wo ?)

Würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar Tipps bekommen könnte


----------



## vision81 (16. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Deine Seaspin-köder sind schon ganz gute, allerdings Topwater-köder.
Würde mir noch was längeres schmales zulegen Mormotti oder ähnliche, und vielleicht noch 1-2 Casting jigs (Glaze/Jugolo)


----------



## Krallblei (16. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Hi. 

Wo fährst den hin ans Mittelmeer nach Spanien?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (16. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Wo gehts denn hin nach Spanien?
Wenn du in Deutschland kaufen möchtest: http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/koder-minnows/7115/s
Einer meiner Lieblingsköder: http://www.waveinn.com/Angeln-Nautik/yokozuna-montero/26000/p?utm_source=search &q=montero
in Farbe B09 - Sind gerade im Angebot.
ansonsten spanische oder italienische shop. Dauer ca.4 Tage, dann ist das auch hier.


----------



## Mett (17. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

@ vision81  - könntest du bitte die links zu deinen Empfehlungen posten ? Da ich wirklich keine Ahnung voom spinnen habe tu ich mir schon beim suchen extrem schwer.


@ Krallblei  - Erstmal gehts nach Mataro für ein paar Tage aber Hauptziel ist die Nordostküste Mallorcas.

@ Dr.Spinn  - wo ich kaufe ist mir ganz gleich (komme aus Österreich) die Versandkosten sollten sich halt einigermaßen in grenzen halten. ich weis auch nicht nach was ich in den shops suchen soll ...
Der "Yokozuna Montero" ist aber auch wieder Topwater (es steht 0 - 1m) oder ?

Woran sehe ich das die Meerestauglich sind ?
Ist die Größe normal ?? Ich dachte ursprünglich an Wobbler in ca. 10 cm aber die sind doch alle um einiges größer ....
Umso mehr ich sehe umso weniger kenn ich mich grad aus ....


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Der Montero schwimmt und geht bei Zug runter. Ist also nicht Topwater.
Ja im Mittelmeer können die ruhig etwas länger sein, auf kleiner Köder gabs nur Minis, habe im letzten Urlauf nur 125 und 145mm erfolgreich auf WOBA gefischt.
Der Montero ist salzwasserfest.

Vielleicht hat jemand anderes noch einen passenden Tip oder andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## Mett (17. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*



Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Der Montero schwimmt und geht bei Zug runter. Ist also nicht Topwater.
> Ja im Mittelmeer können die ruhig etwas länger sein, auf kleiner Köder gabs nur Minis, habe im letzten Urlauf nur 125 und 145mm erfolgreich auf WOBA gefischt.
> Der Montero ist salzwasserfest.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand anderes noch einen passenden Tip oder andere Erfahrungen.



Von der Küste aus oder vom Boot ?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (17. April 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Vom Strand


----------



## Mett (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

So nun habe ich mal ein kleines Sortiment zusammen.
Was haltet ihr davon ?

Da ich im Bereich Kunstköder absoluter Neuling bin gibts noch Tipps bzw. 
Videos zur Handhabung - Führung der Köder.

Achja wie am Foto zu sehen habe ich mir auch 3 Kunstköder für Tintenfisch besorgt sowas hatte ich schon mal mit Handleine vom Boot in Verwendung und hat echt Laune gemacht, mal sehn wie das mit der rute funktioniert |uhoh:


----------



## Andre´ (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Ich würde noch ein paar Jigs mitnehmen für weite Würfe und tiefes Wasser.


----------



## Mett (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ein paar Jigs mitnehmen für weite Würfe und tiefes Wasser.



Hast du Vorschläge was ich da nehmen soll/kann ?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Wiliamson Gyro Jig!


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Jiggen an Tiefen Ecken kann Erfolg bringen, ist aber Materialschlacht. 
Tintenfischköder, die mit Tauchschaufel sind zum Schleppen vom Boot. Weißt du wie es funktioniert von Land? Im Sommer hab ich da allerdings nie Erfolg gehabt, die mögen eher das Winterhalbjahr.


----------



## Mett (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

@ rhinefisher

Danke für den Tipp werde aber dieses Jahr mal ohne Jigs auskommen, da ich beim Thema Kunstköder ja ganz neu bin versuch ich es erst mal mit dem Material das ich jetzt habe.
Außerdem befürchte ich beim Jiggen ständige Hänger vor allem in dem Gebiet auf Mallorca, dort sind die Sandigen stellen sehr rahr.


@ scorp10n77

Materialschlacht ? Ich denke du meinst Hänger, wenn ja das befürchte ich auch.
Bezüglich der Tintenfischköder, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben habe ich das mal mit Einheimischen vom Boot aus gemacht, mit der Rute noch nie.
Erfolgreich waren wir damals aber, hatten zu dritt innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden genug Tintenfische für einen entspannten Grillabend mit Freunden. :m


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*



Mett schrieb:


> @ scorp10n77
> 
> Materialschlacht ? Ich denke du meinst Hänger, wenn ja das befürchte ich auch.
> Bezüglich der Tintenfischköder, wie weiter oben schon geschrieben habe ich das mal mit Einheimischen vom Boot aus gemacht, mit der Rute noch nie.
> Erfolgreich waren wir damals aber, hatten zu dritt innerhalb von ca. 2 Stunden genug Tintenfische für einen entspannten Grillabend mit Freunden. :m



Ja ich meinte Hänger. 

Ich hab das ja sowohl vom Boot als auch schon von Land mit Erfolg betrieben. Ist ne geile Sache, vor allem vom Boot zur richtigen Zeit sehr erfolgreich.

Ist aber ziemlich simpel mit den Spinködern ja einfach nur auswerfen und absinken lassen, dann sehr langsam einkurbeln und basta. Musst die Stellen kennen wo sie sind und du nicht ständig festhängst


----------



## Mett (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Wir haben immer ein Kugelblei am Ende des Vorfachs (ca. 20 cm vom ersten Köder entfernt) gehabt dann merkt man wenn man auf Grund ansteht und die Hänger halten sich in Grenzen.

Müsste doch beim Jiggen auch gehen oder ?

P.S.: Hab mir jetzt doch einen Satz der "Wiliamson Gyro Jig" bestellt, für 3 Stück für 10 Euro inkl. Versand ists mir dann zum testen doch wert |uhoh:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

Das mit dem Blei würd ich mir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen!

Williamson fischt bei uns keiner, kann ich dir also auch nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Mett (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Blei würd ich mir mal ganz schnell aus dem Kopf schlagen!
> 
> Williamson fischt bei uns keiner, kann ich dir also auch nichts zu sagen.



OK ... irritiert den Fisch, oder warum ?


----------



## glavoc (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: spinnen - wobbler - Mittelmeerküste*

hallo Mett,
nein, daß nich. Wenn du kleine, auftreibende Wobbler im Meeresfischdekor nimmst und da ein kl. Kugelblei vorschaltest, kannst du immerhin ufernahe Sepias fangen- dass funktioniert!!. Fische wirste damit jedoch kaum zum anbeissen überreden können . 
lg


----------

